# Parsley Shrimp



## Raine (Jul 9, 2004)

Parsley Shrimp

4  Servings

This is a great recipe for the grill!

2 pounds shrimp, shell on
6 cloves garlic, fresh
1 onion, medium
1/4 cup parsley, fresh
1/2 cup olive oil, or peanut oil
1 teaspoon basil, dried
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon salt
        juice of 1 lemon

Puree all ingredients except the shrimp.Marinate the Shrimp for at least 1/2 hour.Soak bamboo skewers in water for at least 1/2 hour.Thread shrimp on bamboo skewers.Grill over charcoal.Do not peel the shrimp prior to grilling or they will dry out.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 10, 2004)

I HAVE to get a grill!


----------



## Raine (Jul 10, 2004)

Sure provides some good eating. And you can cook and eat when the power goes out.


----------

